# Twitter #droidprobz



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Started a Twitter specifically for my Android problems, first world android problems.​






Anyone have any ideas for tweets?​I'll retweet if I like them ​
First tweet: Booting into recovery mode before you put your new kernel on your sd card... #droidprobz​


----------



## BHuber09 (Jul 14, 2011)

Changed softkeys. SystemUI force closed. Had to reboot.. #droidprobz

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

BHuber09 said:


> Changed softkeys. SystemUI force closed. Had to reboot.. #droidprobz
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Hahah very nice, tweeting now

Edit: Twitter down...


----------



## PacerguyDon (Aug 17, 2011)

Flashing a rom specif mod over the wrong rom, without having a backup of the said wrong rom. Opps.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

2 followers so far...watch out J-Beebs


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Installing a new ROM, flash goes bad, and forget to nandroid... #droidprobz

That day really sucked. Had to re-customize my phone from scratch. Never did that again..


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Bootloops. I've tweeted about bootloops a couple of times. Usually along with some cereal reference.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking on twitter at...

#droidprobz
#droidproblems
#androidproblems

Tweets include...

"Wish I had an iPhone so I can see emojis"
"Snap chat"
"Battery never lasts"


----------



## sert00 (Jan 5, 2012)

ahah good find whataspaz!subscribed now on this,goog idea!


----------



## BHuber09 (Jul 14, 2011)

Cut my hair. Now my face unlock doesn't recognize me.. #droidprobz

Tapp'd from one of my Nexus Devices


----------

